# another AW delay



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I got an email from Jeff at Motor City sayig the AW R1 4 gear, and the semi's aer being pushed back another 4-5 months.... which in AW's time could mean another what... year or 2? 

I paid for these things in Sept... why couldn't AW at least be honest with their dealers? Just last week, Jeff told me that he was told they're were on the way. So, I guess he was lied to by AW.

I may cancel m order... with times as they are, there's no guarantee AW will ever release them.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Wow, VJ, That really bites!
Maybe TL would like a letter from you? I bet it would make YOU feel better! :thumbsup:
Thanks for the heads up on the delay, brother.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*If my calculations are correct...*

you mean another year or two...plus 90 days..Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!!!!!  Just in time for Christmas 2010..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

That's some bad juju VJ!

How long have they been drawing interest on yer money?


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

In the software biz, items that feature long and numerous delays are referred to as "vaporware". Perhaps release challenged slot cars would be vaporcars.

Example:

Slothead #1: Dude, did you get that four gear chassis you've been waiting like a year for?

Slothead #2: Nah dude, I think it's a vaporcar.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

resinmonger said:


> ....vaporcar.


 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Guess there was something wrong that didn't show up in the pix.  rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I checked my records... I actually paid for them in July.

Bill, fortunatly, I pay my CC bills off completly when they arrive... so no interest build up... but still. I wanted them, but I wasn't expecting a lifelong commitment to the process. I don't know why I even bother with pre-orders, I have the worst luck with them... doesn't matter who the vendor is.... if it's a pre-order and I jump on board, this kind of thing seems to happen. I am the pre-order jinx. 

I emailed Jeff and asked for a refund. If and when they ever come out, I'll buy them then. Hey, maybe now that I'm pulling out, AW will release them before 2010

Oh well, more money to spend on Tomy's, Dash and parts of my customs.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I think BillHall meant the vendor has made interest on what you paid him. Not that this is his fault of course.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope Jeff made some interest off my money... I bare him no ill will. None of this is his fault. AW lied to him and the other vendors... telling them the stuff was ready to go and being shipped. First the Super III debacle and now this... AW just keeps getting better... I hope the new T-jets help me feel a little better about the compnay than I do right now.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

videojimmy said:


> First the Super III debacle and now this...


Do you mean with spares? I have moved on to other things and have not checked if the S3 has spares available yet.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> I hope Jeff made some interest off my money


If he did, I hope he cuts us in on the deal. Making money on your investments, what a novel concept.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*More bailout money?*



AfxToo said:


> If he did, I hope he cuts us in on the deal. Making money on your investments, what a novel concept.


Oh yes AGREED! but...

....apparently you didnt learn this behind the bleachers in Jr High! Monies traded for goods and service is payment. Monies put up well ahead or on the promise of receipt of goods is called a "front". 

Perhaps you and Joez will see the slowboat of 4 gears on yer Yak-asaurus trip to DC?


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Guess there was something wrong that didn't show up in the pix.  rr


Well if this is the case, then better to hold off. Id rather wait and get a product thats done right, then get something half-assed right now. But thats just me...


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Video Jimmy,Send me your money.I have some nice 55's with Badman green windows and red chrome with red windows.Tom Stumpf


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Now Taking pre-orders for r2 4 gear cars! LOL! WTF???


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

tomhocars said:


> Video Jimmy,Send me your money.I have some nice 55's with Badman green windows and red chrome with red windows.Tom Stumpf



Tom, haven't you collwected enough of my loot already?

t-hee

Don't worry my friend, you'll be collecting some more


----------

